# Schools in Guangzhou - help please!



## movingtoguangzhou (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi there,
I have been trying to search online for public/local schools for foreigners but only International schools come up on the search. Does anyone know if there are public schools that foreigners can attend in Guangzhou? 

Thanks for your help!


----------

